
React: it's technically backwards compatible! - jamesknelson
http://jamesknelson.com/react-its-technically-backwards-compatible/
======
dilatedmind
Interesting that you compare them to mixins, which the react team considered
harmful and removed.

What problems do hooks solve better than composition or hoc?

I really haven’t kept up with react, when I last used it 6 months ago I
started with the same boilerplate I made in 2017. Could it be things are being
added to react that are unnecessary for most small and medium sized apps? I
got that feeling when I saw react router 4. At least v6 is moving back towards
a simplier api.

~~~
schwartzworld
Before hooks, it was really common to write container / component pairs. The
wrapper would have to be a class component with state and lifecycle hooks, and
the inner component would only concern itself with presentation. IIRC, this
was recommended in the react docs, although I've seen more than a few people
misunderstand this pattern.

Hooks allow a way to abstract all that logic that used to require a component
to house it. Components should still only really care about JSX, any logic
more complex than an IF statement can live in functions or hooks.

~~~
schwartzworld
I should also mention, you can access hooks in class components via HOCs. It's
just one tiny extra step.

